# Gemlux friction hinges



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Anybody have them? Are they worth the cost? Should I blow big money on these or am I stupid for toying with the idea? I was an idiot and bent my baitwell hinges last week and I need new ones. Regular hinges are around $6 each. The Gemlux are like $25. Someone just tell me I'm an idiot.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I have no idea if they are worth the money or not. 

Since you made a request, we're here to oblige...
You're an idiot. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I have them on my jumpseat cooler - really nice having the lid stay up but they have more friction than I expected. Need to latch it closed or it "springs" up a little.

For most hatches I like gas shocks or stainless springs but don't want those on the cooler so the friction hinges are nice in that application.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty sure Firecat1981 is using them on his FS17--you may want to contact him


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> Pretty sure Firecat1981 is using them on his FS17--you may want to contact him


Thanks!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Had them, didn't like them. Now I have gas shocks, and I like them. That's all I got. I don't really. have a good reason.

If I had a live well I would for sure use friction hinges. If I didn't already have a limiting strap on my jump seat cooler I would also use friction hinges.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Had them, didn't like them. Now I have gas shocks, and I like them. That's all I got. I don't really. have a good reason.
> 
> If I had a live well I would for sure use friction hinges. If I didn't already have a limiting strap on my jump seat cooler I would also use friction hinges.


Yeah the lack of travel limit was how I broke the damn things in the first place. I forgot I left the lid open to dry it out and I tilted my motor straight into it.


----------

